# Church of the dead crows



## Mikeymutt (Sep 16, 2016)

After arriving in Scotland this was my very first explore with missy.we set off the next day to this little title church.and what a beauty it was and an explore I won't forgot.the place is decaying slowly away with several dead crows everywhere.makes a change its usually pigeons.no history on this place I am afraid.


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Sep 16, 2016)

That is such a beauty. Thanks for posting.


----------



## tazong (Sep 16, 2016)

I have run out of superlatives - just incredible photos


----------



## oldscrote (Sep 16, 2016)

That's bloody beautiful,even the pulleys for the weights from the tower clock are still there


----------



## The Wombat (Sep 16, 2016)

Stunning set of photos,
Nice work Mikey


----------



## HughieD (Sep 17, 2016)

Erm like wow! Is that place real or just an urbex dream?


----------



## Wrench (Sep 17, 2016)

Stunning pics there.
Nice work.


----------



## Brewtal (Sep 17, 2016)

Wow what a perfect place! That is an absolute beauty, love it. Stunning pics as always mate.


----------



## smiler (Sep 17, 2016)

Where old crows go to croak, they've done a fair bit of hurt to the site so maybe they're being culled, I enjoyed that Mikey, Thanks


----------



## dirge (Sep 17, 2016)

Oh wow!!! Thanks for sharing this beauty!


----------



## mookster (Sep 17, 2016)

What a little beauty (sorry for using the same adjective but it really is!)


----------



## Sam Haltin (Sep 17, 2016)

That's a nice church, I like the windows but that floor needs a good brush.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Sep 17, 2016)

Thank you for all the nice comments.she really was a "beauty" ha ha


----------



## flyboys90 (Sep 18, 2016)

Cracking find Micky.Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Rubex (Sep 18, 2016)

Sounds like you've had a fantastic trip and seen some lovely places, and this being one of them! I'd love to visit here myself, it's stunning. Beautifully captured


----------



## Bonjo (Dec 5, 2016)

What a place ! The colour in the stained glass.... really stands out against the greyness of the building. Love your pics as always Mikey


----------



## J_a_t_33 (Dec 9, 2016)

Wow magical pictures, well captured mate


----------



## Luise (Dec 9, 2016)

Stunning photos!


----------



## Mk2smiffy (Dec 10, 2016)

This is beautiful! What a hidden gem


----------

